# March for England Brighton 22nd of April



## likesfish (Mar 26, 2012)

chance for a spot of police overtime keeping the assorted fascist trash alive till they fuck off back to whatever rock they slimed out from underneath.
Can't see why this match isn't banned after last year


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 26, 2012)

http://marchforengland.weebly.com/

PROUD NOT RACIST

when you have to spell it out that emphatically.....

so who are these lot? edl/nwi etc?


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 26, 2012)

Decided which team you're turning out for yet?





likesfish said:


> chance for a spot of police overtime keeping the assorted fascist trash alive till they fuck off back to whatever rock they slimed out from underneath.
> Can't see why this match isn't banned after last year


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2012)

How does one "march for England" and does England want this marching?


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 26, 2012)

with cocaine you can march for anything


----------



## likesfish (Mar 26, 2012)

It just looks like a bunch of yobs with a few kids in tow.
 Huge amount of Brighton screaming abuse.
  A loads of riot police.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Mar 26, 2012)

> United we can make this country a more better place


----------



## Mephitic (Mar 26, 2012)

United was a very tasty biscuit, can you still get them?


----------



## Termite Man (Mar 26, 2012)

Just had a look at their face book page


----------



## Mephitic (Mar 26, 2012)

Termite Man said:


> Just had a look at their face book page


 
10 years ago if you had told people that a chocolate biscuit would have its own social networked web page, you have been asked to leave the pub.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 22, 2012)

Plod attacking antifa at today's fash march - 

No need, no fucking need!


----------



## Red Storm (Apr 22, 2012)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Plod attacking antifa at today's fash march -
> 
> No need, no fucking need!




LOL


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 22, 2012)

A few photos from today - http://www.flickr.com/photos/mrbishie/sets/72157629874515537/


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 22, 2012)

Red Storm said:


> LOL


 
What's so funny? Not so funny being on the receiving end, & what you don't see in that vid is folk getting pepper sprayed.


----------



## Red Storm (Apr 22, 2012)

Mr.Bishie said:


> What's so funny? Not so funny being on the receiving end, & what you don't see in that vid is folk getting pepper sprayed.


 
Your 'No need, no fucking need!' combined with my gag reflex at the word 'antifa' made me LOL.

I shouldn't have lolled really. Oh well...


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 22, 2012)

lol

I should know better


----------



## malatesta32 (Apr 22, 2012)

from 'Rosa'
http://malatesta32.wordpress.com/
the whole 4 brighton EDL members plus pumpy dave who organises it were there along with sundry EDL fuckwits. bill 'chimps' baker claimed he was there but wasnt as he's not allowed to go to demos as hes on bail over some 'questionable internet images' according to a lie i have just made up. on strumfronts someone said: 'I'm also meeting up with an old ex-British Movement friend, and some League of St George and England First Party supporters.' so not racist or fascist then.


----------



## Red Storm (Apr 22, 2012)

malatesta32 said:


> from 'Rosa'
> http://malatesta32.wordpress.com/
> the whole 4 brighton EDL members plus pumpy dave who organises it were there along with sundry EDL fuckwits. bill 'chimps' baker claimed he was there but wasnt as he's not allowed to go to demos as hes on bail over some 'questionable internet images' according to a lie i have just made up. on strumfronts someone said: 'I'm also meeting up with an old ex-British Movement friend, and some League of St George and England First Party supporters.' so not racist or fascist then.


 
Malatesta returns!


----------



## malatesta32 (Apr 22, 2012)

feck, they really are deluded.
http://twitpic.com/9cxsrw
eejits.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Apr 22, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> http://marchforengland.weebly.com/
> 
> PROUD NOT RACIST
> 
> ...



Pretty sure this pre-dates EDL, quite a lot of EDL there though. 

Apparently NWI think it's very funny that they got shown up, but they need a laugh with the week they've had.


----------



## albionism (Apr 23, 2012)

hahahahaha


So England is both "brought to an end"
and "back" at the same time!


----------



## albionism (Apr 23, 2012)

Apart from making this country "a more better place"
what do they actually want? what are their stated aims?.
I have looked at their website and cannot make sense of it.


----------



## prestonnational (Apr 23, 2012)

albionism said:


> hahahahaha
> View attachment 18403
> 
> So England is both "brought to an end"
> and "back" at the same time!


I will happily parade through the streets of Preston bollock naked if any of those inbred neaderthal EDL cunts can quote one line of Shakespeare, Milton or Shaw.


----------



## editor (Apr 23, 2012)

albionism said:


> Apart from making this country "a more better place"
> what do they actually want? what are their stated aims?.


Less Johnny Foreigners, I imagine.


----------



## fiannanahalba (Apr 23, 2012)

Shaw was Irish.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 23, 2012)

malatesta32 said:


> from 'Rosa'
> http://malatesta32.wordpress.com/
> the whole 4 brighton EDL members plus pumpy dave who organises it were there along with sundry EDL fuckwits. bill 'chimps' baker claimed he was there but wasnt as he's not allowed to go to demos as hes on bail over some 'questionable internet images' according to a lie i have just made up. on strumfronts someone said: 'I'm also meeting up with an old ex-British Movement friend, and some League of St George and England First Party supporters.' so not racist or fascist then.


 
what ever happened with your call for a new anti fascist network?


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 23, 2012)

why are so many in that video wearing backpacks? Looks a bit juvenile imo


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 23, 2012)

fiannanahalba said:


> Shaw was Irish.


 

we didn't lose 'brave sons' at aigincourt either, it was a nice easy massacre.


----------



## barney_pig (Apr 23, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> we didn't lose 'brave sons' at aigincourt either, it was a nice easy massacre.


Lots of Welsh involved too.


----------



## spliff (Apr 23, 2012)

There's a bunch more youtube clips of the day on this link


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 23, 2012)

barney_pig said:


> Lots of Welsh involved too.


 

I read somewhere that the impact of the longbow (and the trained from adolescent peasantry who used it) is overstated. Apparently it was a combo of the punishing rain of fletched death and a harrow formation by the britischer knights.


Oh I remember where. Ken Follet, Pillars of the Earth. Follet is a bellend.


----------



## barney_pig (Apr 23, 2012)

Follet is a bellend, who, i think, would like to understate the devastating effect on the knightly
caste of a welsh peasant with a well long bow and a wicked attititude with a sharp knife.


----------



## malatesta32 (Apr 23, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> what ever happened with your call for a new anti fascist network?


 
hey steps! im in an internet cafe so have to be brief. if i recall, the malatestas posted links to someone else who was calling for one. we dont have the time for anything like national co-ordination etc. however, from what rosa told me last night on the phone, the brighton thing was large, militant and pretty impressive. hopefully someone can start something from that.


----------



## manny-p (Apr 23, 2012)

malatesta32 said:


> hey steps! im in an internet cafe so have to be brief. if i recall, the malatestas posted links to someone else who was calling for one. we dont have the time for anything like national co-ordination etc. however, from what rosa told me last night on the phone, the brighton thing was large, militant and pretty impressive. hopefully someone can start something from that.


hows the booky going?


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 23, 2012)

http://casualsunited.wordpress.com/



> Various patriot groups will be meeting in Brighton on Saturday 2nd June to celebrate the Queens Diamond Jubilee. Meeting place will be messaged out by text. Please note this is not a demo, or a march, and colours are not to be worn. This is our country and we will not be discouraged from celebrating our patriotism by Anarchists and other unwashed tramps. See you there.


 

there Back 2nd June....


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 24, 2012)

What kind of prick takes kids on demos like this?


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 24, 2012)

anarchists AND unwashed tramps?


----------



## yardbird (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Ranbay (Apr 24, 2012)

^ Win Street


----------



## yardbird (Apr 24, 2012)

^^Guarding The Earth & Stars - my Brighton pub


----------



## malatesta32 (Apr 24, 2012)

manny-p said:


> hows the booky going?


am currently without a residence so having to work in libraries and use internet cafes but its going well. so far: done prewar italy, germany, austria, france, other smaller euro nobs, eire and UK and on spain now and then its UK and post war germany, europe etc. a german Antifa mate has got a bucnh of stuff from the 80s for me and i also got loads of great tales form urbanites. most of which are hilarious, some are unprintable! crivvens! so half way done. have had help from croatia, poland, germany and some french contacts! its been pretty interesting.


----------



## malatesta32 (Apr 24, 2012)

VNN nazi quote proving there were no nazis there!
'Just got back from Brighton. Met some ex-BM, NF at the Train Station. We marched with our St George and English Anglo Saxon White Dragon flags held high.' apparently they won! just like the yanks in vietnam!


----------



## manny-p (Apr 24, 2012)

malatesta32 said:


> am currently without a residence so having to work in libraries and use internet cafes but its going well. so far: done prewar italy, germany, austria, france, other smaller euro nobs, eire and UK and on spain now and then its UK and post war germany, europe etc. a german Antifa mate has got a bucnh of stuff from the 80s for me and i also got loads of great tales form urbanites. most of which are hilarious, some are unprintable! crivvens! so half way done. have had help from croatia, poland, germany and some french contacts! its been pretty interesting.


Hey mate you should ask some university students if you can use their cards to get access to the libraries? I'm sure you will find someone sympathetic who will give you a lend of one when you need it? Best of luck, look forward to reading it.


----------



## likesfish (Apr 24, 2012)

this farce has become an annual event.
 Cant see why its not banned bunch of nazis coming to brighton to start trouble.?
 Its not really a demo about anything or as any links to Brighton why dont they just go to portsmouth instead?


----------



## malatesta32 (Apr 29, 2012)

on VNN someone has made a wee video of the nasty antifascists who 'bottled women and children' - despite no evidence of any injuries reported by plod. isnt this just 'grassing'? they claim to be rebellious hooligans yet totally rely on plod to protect them and run to them saying how those nasty antifascists have hurt them. soft twats.


----------



## malatesta32 (Apr 29, 2012)

also if their brighton march was such a 'success' why are they calling for 'revenge'?


----------



## likesfish (Apr 29, 2012)

God that was an unpleasant 3 mins on that board.


----------



## HST (Apr 29, 2012)

likesfish said:


> this farce has become an annual event.
> Cant see why its not banned bunch of nazis coming to brighton to start trouble.?
> Its not really a demo about anything or as any links to Brighton why dont they just go to portsmouth instead?


In the 1940s, post WW2, the BUF tried to march in Brighton and got a kicking. I think that may be why.


----------



## likesfish (Apr 29, 2012)

useless bunch of cunts  in a kinder more gentle world you'd be allowed to set the march alight with a flamethrower which would solve the problem
;0


----------



## HST (Apr 29, 2012)

likesfish said:


> useless bunch of cunts in a kinder more gentle world you'd be allowed to set the march alight with a flamethrower which would solve the problem
> ;0


Not sure that's ecologically sound.


----------



## likesfish (Apr 29, 2012)

use an organic potato vodka mixture in handblown glasstanks mounted on a tricycle would have the correct pretenious vibe for brighton while still delivering the correct burning nazi effect 
 while being carbon neutral  at least until the nazis started burning


----------



## starfish (Apr 29, 2012)

likesfish said:


> God that was an unpleasant 3 mins on that board.


 
And their geography sucks too. Its in East Sussex.


----------



## HST (Apr 29, 2012)

likesfish said:


> use an organic potato vodka mixture in handblown glasstanks mounted on a tricycle would have the correct pretenious vibe for brighton while still delivering the correct burning nazi effect
> while being carbon neutral at least until the nazis started burning


No, you need to compost them.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Apr 30, 2012)

Can I just say how impressed I am by the poems on the March for England website?

This one, for example:



> Goodbye my ENGLAND , so long old friend
> 
> Your days are numbered, being brought to an end.
> 
> ...


I had been planning on saying I was English tomorrow, probably when I'm at the shops, so it's a good job I saw this - could have been nasty,


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 30, 2012)

Next line.



> Writers like Shakespeare, Milton or Shaw.
> Do pupils not learn about them anymore?


 
Shaw's Irish. Still, it rhymes with more.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Apr 30, 2012)

SpineyNorman said:


> Can I just say how impressed I am by the poems on the March for England website?
> 
> This one, for example:
> 
> ...


 
There's simply no way Dane could ever be made to rhyme with agen.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 30, 2012)

SpineyNorman said:


> Can I just say how impressed I am by the poems on the March for England website?
> 
> This one, for example:
> 
> ...


by the time they'd sorted it all out gordon brown, named in the poem, was no longer prime minister


----------



## treelover (Apr 30, 2012)

Looking at this video, if it wasn't for the police and the sheer numbers of anti's, the protesters wouldn't have stood a chance...

btw, why are they being called Nazis?, a few will be, most won't.

ah, just saw post about VNN, still think that while the turn out from the youth is impressive, while the street marches may decline their overall support for their 'issues' won't, just look across the EU...


----------



## krink (May 1, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> anarchists AND unwashed tramps?


 
i wonder if washed tramps are ok?


----------



## likesfish (May 1, 2012)

now the protestors were facist lefties  kind of difficult youthink the letter writers in the argus would understand the far right.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 15, 2012)

And here they come again - http://www.schnews.org.uk/stories/STOP-THE-MARCH-FOR-ENGLAND/

Maybe we can get hold of an old Russian T-34 & just run the fuckers over this time.


----------



## likesfish (Nov 15, 2012)

Oh ffs we should have a proper st georges day parade with a dragon kids dressed as knights etc none of this racist/ facist bollocks.
 Or line the streets with people turning there backs on these pratts

http://www.2ndguards.com/ or just invite these guys to turn up. I'm sure i know a ukrainan who could supply some,live rounds


----------



## malatesta32 (Nov 16, 2012)

they are still pissed off over being humiliated 3 times already? let it lie lads, you lost. this shd attract almost as many as the edl in westminster no doubt. without being too optimistic, i really think the EDL - tommy in prison, kev banned, no other leader, people bored of it - is about over. the splinter factions did for them in the north - and they have been humiliated in liverpool several times now. the only thing the EDL has done is make the BNP look efficient!


----------



## Onket (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm not far from Brighton these days. Might go down there for this.


----------



## malatesta32 (Nov 16, 2012)

i am sure there will be a few people there, a few more than MFE. losers.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2012)

Onket said:
			
		

> I'm not far from Brighton these days. Might go down there for this.



Throw a lasagne at them to highlight the need for food related multiculturalism. Or just eat one before you go.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 16, 2012)

How dare they say 'the scum of the uaf and antifa' when everyone knows antifa come before uaf in precedence


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 16, 2012)

I thought the parlance these days was 'the fascist uaf'


----------



## cantsin (Nov 16, 2012)

MFE's main boy, DS, posts/hangs about on the Spurs forum, and takes pains to come accross as a sensible - patriot type ( though with a lot of form from Pompey/657 days ) who avoids the shite that swirls around there from the bug eyed pro EDL/anti Islam/anti left brigade. Wouldnt be surprised to see MFE's standing rise a bit as the EDL's disintegrates, though the same cul de sacs inevitably beckon.


----------



## likesfish (Nov 16, 2012)

There not from Brighton its got nothing to do with Brighton.
         They claim so hard and loud its nothing to do with racism or the edl nobody belives them and rant on about taking england bac.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 16, 2012)

albionism said:


> So England is both "brought to an end"
> and "back" at the same time!


 
For all that the author is apparently so fond of Shakespeare the concept of writing something that scans appears to have totally passed him by


----------



## malatesta32 (Nov 16, 2012)

they are fixated, its like that biblical quote (only 1 i know!) about a dog returning to its vomit. also they see it as 'taking liberties' even tho they have been chased out time and again. its an obsession. as for usurping the EDL, it is yet another infidel/new patriot/ex nf/whatever bill chimps baker is in nowadays. they are persistent tho i'll give em that!


----------



## malatesta32 (Nov 16, 2012)

cantsin, also remember that moderation didnt work for EDL. they were racist ENOUGH for some!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 16, 2012)

Onket said:


> I'm not far from Brighton these days. Might go down there for this.


 
After we've thrown condoms full of piss/paint, maybe hook up for a pint?


----------



## Onket (Nov 16, 2012)

It's a date.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 16, 2012)

Sweet, i'll pm you my number nearer the time


----------



## likesfish (Nov 17, 2012)

Maybe we should invite the idf?
 They could do with being a few thousand miles away from where there causing trouble at the moment and watching fat people trying to avoid being run down by a tank is always going to be 
  St george was a palestinian so should be all the excuse they need.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 18, 2012)

Turkish^^


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Nov 18, 2012)

Palestinian mother.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 18, 2013)

Apparently, Friends of Golden Dawn are saying they'll be making an appearance alongside the EDL & casuals in April.


----------



## likesfish (Feb 18, 2013)

Great more overtime for the old bill.
 Lots of angry letters in the local peper about how peaceful families were attacked by the facist commie muslim loving thugs of the UAF.
 I mean the first mfe you might have an  excuse for beliving its going to be peaceful but its a tradition in brighton now of being met with trouble.


----------



## malatesta32 (Feb 25, 2013)

after anything 'IRA' ie, anything vaguely irish, catholic or republican, nothing winds them up more than their brighton humiliations. they are determined to go back but whey they think next time will be better is beyond our rational ken. (i know, i just asked ken).


----------



## sunny jim (Mar 12, 2013)

Brighton Antifa can cope with any nazi scum who come to our town. They will get fucked - or hide behind the pigs.


----------



## sunny jim (Mar 12, 2013)

Be great if militant anti fascists from London came down to help us, after all we go to London when the nazis try and kick off there. And the English Golden Dawn are coming. Complete fucking nazis.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 12, 2013)

malatesta32 said:


> after anything 'IRA' ie, anything vaguely irish, catholic or republican, nothing winds them up more than their brighton humiliations. they are determined to go back but whey they think next time will be better is beyond our rational ken. (i know, i just asked ken).


 

I'm reminded of a passage from BtF where they organised to fuck over some republican gig and got so outmanned that one hero was caught alone and crapped himself. I shouldn't laugh really, but i did.


----------



## malatesta32 (Mar 12, 2013)

there was another 'trouser incident' in the north west where AFA besieged a pub and one unfortunate fash 'browned out' to the landlord's horror.


----------



## likesfish (Mar 12, 2013)

its like a retarded version of the pride parade except with better organisation (just about anything is better organised than brighton pride)
and more fetish gear


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 12, 2013)

No, it really isn't.


----------



## likesfish (Mar 12, 2013)

Oh i dont know bunch of out of towners turn up lots of angry letters in the argus.
 Its become an annual event.
 The council might as well advertise it invite some loyalist bands over.
 We have pride
We could have embarresment weekend or hate weekend invite crystal plalace to play the albion gauruntee evrything kicks off.
Look its just like portsmouth weekend.

" I may be a fat ugly racist violent thug with no dress sense but I have feelings to"


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Mar 21, 2013)

likesfish said:


> Oh i dont know bunch of out of towners turn up lots of angry letters in the argus.
> Its become an annual event.
> The council might as well advertise it invite some loyalist bands over.
> We have pride
> ...


 
I must have missed this inevitable 'kicking off' while I was watching the Albion stuff Palace 3-0 on Sunday...it was brilliant!

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## likesfish (Mar 21, 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-sussex-15086642is the more usual result

maybe the 350 riot police helped keep the idiots in check?

not every football fan is a violent idiot.

but a 40 something pratt brawling in a shiny shirt probably is ffs grow up


----------

